# حمل الان Catia V5 R10



## أبو نهاد (14 مارس 2008)

:12: حمل الان :12: 
CATIA V5 R10










download


autoplay intel1 intel2 intel3 intel4 intel5


بعد تحميل الملفات يجب عليك ان تضع الملفات intel1-5 في ملف 
intel الموجوده في autoplay حسب المسار التالي


autoplay>docs>intel


اما بالنسبة لكراك الموجود ايضا في autoplay فانه مرفق بالتعليمات 
في كيفية عمله 


سوف نبدأ باعطاء الدروس بعد اكتمال النصاب 
والنصاب هو ان يتم تحميل البرنامج خمس مرات وابلاغ المحملين انه تم تحميل البرنامج بشكل كامل 
على هذه صفحة 



​




​مع تحياتنا 
CATIA GROUP​


----------



## ahmedmecha (14 مارس 2008)

بارك الله بك على المجهود ... التحميل جاري وأنا متشوق لرؤية الدروس .


----------



## أبو نهاد (14 مارس 2008)

مشكور لتفاعلك معنا


----------



## أبو نهاد (16 مارس 2008)

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## أبو نهاد (18 مارس 2008)

........................


----------



## لحلولحلولحلو (7 أبريل 2008)

*cho*

salam
this is not working
هناك نقص في الملفات او في الشرح
المرجو التوضيح


----------



## أبو نهاد (7 أبريل 2008)

لا اعتقد اخي برنامج كامل 100% الكثيرون حملوا هذا برنامج ولم تظهر اي مشاكل .....اذا في اي مشكلة ياريت تتحدد مشكلة بتحديد لكي اساعدك ...................ومشكور


----------



## لحلولحلولحلو (7 أبريل 2008)

ما شاء الله
كل الاحترام والتقدير
ملحوظة : الملفات اسمها intel 1 -2-3-4-6- وهي التي يجب فك ضغطها في المسار autoplay>docs>intel

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لك من المانيا


----------



## أبو نهاد (7 أبريل 2008)

اوكي ...... يعني مشكلة ان حلت ... اذا حابب تتعلم معنا البرنامج يمكنك ان تتوجه الى هندسة ميكانيكية او طيران الموضوع هناك مثبت و تتواجد فيه الدروس و ويمكنك ان تستفسر عن اي سؤال....... وتحياتي من الضفة الغربية


----------



## لحلولحلولحلو (9 أبريل 2008)

حمل الان
CATIA V5 R10

just 1 Link=59 Part

http://www.box.net/shared/770qf5i0wc

Catia v5R18 

Links 
http://rapidshare.com/files/67545352/november_07_a.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/67553135/november_07_a.part2.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/67561673/november_07_a.part3.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/67569840/november_07_a.part4.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/67577854/november_07_a.part5.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/67585970/november_07_a.part6.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/67601150/november_07_b.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/67610854/november_07_b.part2.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/67770278/november_07_b.part3.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/67777270/november_07_b.part4.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/67782354/november_07_b.part5.rar 


Service pack 2 + fix: 

Links
ftp://techsupport.services.ibm.com/aix/fixes/cad/catia/PMP/SP51802.zip 
http://rapidshare.com/files/70344948/5_18sp2.rar 


Catia help 4cd extract in one folder and than reuse setup 

Links
http://rapidshare.com/files/69828947/help1.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/69845268/help1.part2.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/69854262/help1.part3.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/69879102/help2.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/69890536/help2.part2.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/70053711/help2.part3.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/70063709/help3.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/70071444/help3.part2.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/70075609/help3.part3.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/70084007/help4.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/70092932/help4.part2.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/70101598/help4.part3.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/70103162/help4.part4.rar 


password : =dzup=


----------



## cadtaha (12 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك
تم تحميل البرنامج كاملاً وتم تثبيته


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (12 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا... جاري التحميل


----------



## yasser elshahaat (17 فبراير 2011)

the link intel 5 not work


----------



## tand (13 نوفمبر 2011)

link intel 5 not work


----------



## jornjf1302 (2 مارس 2012)

http://www.nike-dunk-shoe.com nike dunk shoesRecommended Reading:： Miu Miu Crossbody Handbags Coach Handbags 2012 Fake Dolce & Gabbana watches


----------

